
Boeing Forced to Store Undelivered 737 Max Jets in Employee Car Park - neverminder
https://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/boeing-planes-737-max-jet-car-park-storage-aircraft-a8973726.html
======
kayfox
So, Boeing is using a storage area... as a storage area?

That parking lot was intended to be used to store planes, its clear from how
they constructed it out of the land that Plant 2 sat on they intended to store
planes there, thats what Boeing said they would use it for, thats what they
are doing right now. This is not really unprecedented, they have stored 787s
in lots of odd places when the QA was backlogged.

------
neverminder
So I'm curious - if Boeing keeps on churning out those planes, what if in the
end they are never allowed to fly? Wouldn't Boeing be absolutely screwed?

~~~
xysg
well clearly they're never going to allow that to happen, even if it means
using underhanded tactics once again.

they're already at work, trying to minimize damage from the lawsuits in
Indonesia and Ethiopia. you might say it's just a form of corporate survival.
sure, but what makes this decision any different from when they chose to hide
MCAS from pilots? It's all about the money.

[https://www.businessinsider.sg/boeing-737-max-cases-
worthles...](https://www.businessinsider.sg/boeing-737-max-cases-worthless-if-
moved-indonesia-ethiopia-lawyers-2019-6/)

